# Sharpening auger blades?



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Have you guys tried to do it yourself? I've been told not to even try but I don't think it would be hard at all. Any good or bad results?


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I tried with a dremel bit that seemed like a good fit for the job - no dice. I bought new blades - that was a couple seasons ago. I see they make sharpeners for the job, and that you have to get the right one for your blades - some are two sided, some are one sided.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I had some success using fine steel wool and oil then finished off with a dremmel buffing wheel... I only touched the top side, but it was nothing near a new set of blades or a professional sharpening... It did however get me a few more trips out with my old blades.


----------



## HLS (Jul 13, 2004)

http://www.iceaugers.com/

I got mine back last week. Quick service. Look good, but haven't used them yet.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

There's an older thread or two about it. Search back about it. Some have had good results and some have had bad. Not hard if you have the right tools and technique but also very easy to mess them up.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Mogadore bait and tackle resharpens blades...they did my father-inlaws and it cuts just like a new one


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll be fishing there tomorrow evening. I think I'm going to buy a new set and try my luck sharpening my old ones.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

Exactly what type of auger are you referring to? 

I have an older Strikemaster, and up until I bought a power auger last summer, I sharpened mine all of the time. Used to sharpen it with an oil stone, then I bought a fancy hand held Do-dad from a sporting goods store. While it doesn't do quite as perfect a job, it is a WHOLE lot quicker, cleaner, neater and easier. It is AMAZING how fast and easy cutting a hole with a razor sharp cutter can be.

http://www.strikemaster.com/strikem...es/lazer-deluxe-ice-auger-sharpener/CS-1.html 

Now I sharpen the power auger too. I do that one with a stone, however. I haven't found anything better. Quite simple, really.

Jon


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I have tried the hand held sharpener..it only costs a few bucks..it does sharpen the blade..but itll only get you maybe a few holes cut..if your blades dull...just buy another set and take very good care of them.. and by taking care of them I mean, if your not drilling, the cover should be on the blades..always. wipe them off after drilling, use a little oil after the day is over and wipe them down.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

what type of oil? Just WD40? Is it to prevent rust?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

An older mora hand cranker. I can put an edge on a pocket knife with a stone. I would think these blades would be easier. I'll let ya know how they turn out later on this week


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

you will be happier with a new pair of blades. Just take care of them keep them and keep them covered when not in use. and gently set on ice when ready to drill. I only change mine like every 4 years. and i don't let anyone use my auger i will drill a hole for them if asked. i have 4 used sets of blades here never attempted to sharpen or have them sharpened. I hear once sharpened they don't hold a good original edge. I truly only ice fish and have had the same auger for 20 years now.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Definitely buy a new set first, so you don't ruin your next trip! Then, if you want, you can try your hand at sharpening the old ones. I speak from experience; I once "sharpened" my blades "razor sharp" and the auger laughed at me while spinning in circles on the ice doing absolutely nothing--didn't even leave a mark, let alone cut a hole!!

I guess if you change the angle on the angled side of the blade, even a fraction, they're totally junk!


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

For worry of oversimplification, try this.

You can pick up a set of basic stones at any of the big box stores. The new diamond impregnated ones work fairly well, but I prefer the traditional stones. For oil, a good honing oil will work. Doesn't take but a few drops. Then youll need a scrap piece of paper to test it, and a soft cloth rag to wipe away the excess oil when finished. (no need to wipe them dry, just the extra).










AND I know there is a lot more that can be learned from researching and watching that you-tube thingy.

With a little practice, it's very simple and quick. Once you make a few cuts with a razor sharp auger, you'll be kicking yourself in the rear wishing you learned sooner. When mine is sharp, the ice chunks are coarse like crsushed ice machine ice, no powder. Fast too.

Give it a try and see what happens.

Jon


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

I always sharpen mine.. I actually sharpen/strop the new blades, but ive been sharpening everything my whole life and sharpen knives and other things for $.. I dont think its a newbies job at all. I shave with a straight razor and and you could shave with my blades when im done with em. They should be able to pop hair WITHOUT touching your arm thats when you know they are ready.


----------

